# I got to give Uber credit for the insurance coverage.



## Grampa Uber (Mar 30, 2017)

I was in a fiery crash Aug 1, taking a 4 people to the Cubs game when a driver blew a stop sign and t-boned me and pushed me into two more cars as I spun 180 degrees and finally settled crushed facing west on the eastbound traffic. The public all volunteered to help, gave witness accounts and my rides were all safe . Of course, the driver had crappy insurance but Uber does not! I got a call from James River (after I got settled in ICU) they were interviewing me and getting my car info and assuring me they will take care of this incident. I was stunned when James River gave me daily calls updating their investigation. I had some really bad injuries and my car was totaled. In less than two weeks I had a payment for my car for $10,405 . Direct deposited as well. I been on this earth for over 60 years and no one has moved as fast. I am still recovering but a got a new car and I am only able to do this because Uber actually came through . My medical bills are staggering but I am sure the same will apply. So if you follow the procedure the insurance does work. Please let me know your experiences.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Glad things worked out for you grampa! 

I haven’t had to deal with James River, but they are an insurance company so I would expect them to act like one when the time comes for them to step up. 
Glad that was the case. 

Keep up updated on anything else that comes from this accident.

Also, in case you missed it(since you were a bit busy after the accident) cubs kicked ass that day!


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Imagine if that was lyft. It would have been $8905. 
If you were not at fault why is James river paying you ?


----------



## Grampa Uber (Mar 30, 2017)

unPat said:


> Imagine if that was lyft. It would have been $8905.
> If you were not at fault why is James river paying you ?


They replaced my car and are dyeing the offenders insurance to get it back. They wanted to get me back on the road.


----------

